# Boxer 2.2Hdi (09 Autoquest) Sump plug washer??



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a 2009 Boxer 2.2 HDI based MH and need a sump plug washer so I can do an oil change....has anybody bought one of these recently online...if so do you have a link??

Many thanks

Paul


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

i changed my oil a couple of weeks ago but didn't change the washer, all seems fine and no leaks.
but you can go to a car accessory shop they should have them in.

alan


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I never change the washer on any vehicle if it's undamaged.
They are copper so will re seat every time unless it's been over tightened beyond belief in the past.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> I never change the washer on any vehicle if it's undamaged. They are copper so will re seat every time unless it's been over tightened beyond belief in the past.


I too have never changed a washer in over 40 years of doing oil changes. Never had a leak either. Just nip it up tight (not overtight) and Bob is your parent's brother.

JohnW


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

Wizzo said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > I never change the washer on any vehicle if it's undamaged. They are copper so will re seat every time unless it's been over tightened beyond belief in the past.
> ...


Yep that's what I presumed guys...long time since I did and oil change on anything, but many moons ago when I had Mini's and Cortina's I don't remember changing them!...mind I always had a few nuts and bolts left over whatever I did on them!! :lol:

Many thanks for help.

Paul


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Get a OIL EXTRACTOR vacuum pump , then no need to crawl underneath and get the sump plug off

Read they are the way forward

Gary


----------



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> I never change the washer on any vehicle if it's undamaged.
> They are copper so will re seat every time unless it's been over tightened beyond belief in the past.


They aren't copper on these engines. Have done several oil changes on these engines, they have a rubber sealing ring, not copper. Never needed to replace one, just be careful not to overdo tightening it up.

If you do decide to replace it, a dealer will be the best bet, most motor factors never seem to have them in stock. Remember the same part fits not only the Peugeot & Citroen Relay, but the Ford Transit too if you have a Ford dealer closer! Have a look at the oil filter housing, you'll see a Ford badge on it...


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

Levvo001 said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > I never change the washer on any vehicle if it's undamaged.
> ...


Job done, and yes you were right Levvo...rubber 'O' ring seal on both the sump plug and the filter housing.

Cheers
Paul


----------

